
FBI looking into City of Atlanta computer issues - warcop
https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/atlanta/fbi-looking-into-citywide-computer-issues-in-atlanta/720045695
======
warcop
Channel 2 Action News obtained an internal memo from the Atlanta Police
Department saying that the city network had been hacked.

“The city network has been compromised. If you have not already, please unplug
your Ethernet cable from your desktop in an effort to prevent possible
corruption, but the damage may already have been done. Unfortunately, this may
affect payroll. Please let everyone know that this problem is being
aggressively addressed,” the memo said.

